# Arkadia Blackhand sucht dich!



## TheHolyKuh (20. November 2018)

Sehr geehrter Mitspieler und Raider!
Die Gilde Arkadia auf dem Server BLACKHAND sucht noch neue und aktive Spieler für den aktuellen Uldir Content und natürlich auch den zukünftigen! Hc 8/8. Myhtic 2/8. Wir zeichnen uns durch eine gute Teamarbeit und langjähriges zusammenspielen aus! Es wird nicht nur geraidet sondern auch M+ und Pvp angeboten. Es sollte für jeden etwas dabei sein!  Unsere Raidtage belaufen sich auf Montag und Mittwoch 20:00 Uhr - 22:00(30)!
Du fühlst dich angesprochen? Bist ein aktiver zuverlässiger und Loyaler Spieler? Man muss dir nicht deine Klasse erklären und du stehst auf Ironie, Sarkasmus und schwarzen Humor?
Dann schreib uns doch einfach mal an! Wir freuen uns über deine Bewerbung!
Zapzarap#2300
XypaaZ#2101
cryses2701#2999
JaySnix#2586
Gisimosor#2860


----------

